# Ol' McBlondie



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

HA! Very cute.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

FUNNY! That was a good one.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL! 
That's a good one 

Hey wait a minute!!

LOL!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL poor blondes getting picked on all the time ^_^


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that was a good one. lmao


----------

